# Chocolate or Black & White



## andmmy (Apr 14, 2008)

Some of you might remember that I've been researching into getting a havanese. Well, the breeder that I'm dealing with has a few puppies and I've narrowed it down to a B&W boy and a Chocolate girl. The girl is actually mostly white but with beautiful dark brown markings which the breeder said might lighten to coffee color. She has a brown nose and green eyes. I've read somewhere that green eyes are not up to standard but if I'm just getting the dog as a pet does it really matter? I also read that chocolate dogs might have more health issues, is that true? The health issue is what matters the most. The dam and sire are both black and white. 

What do you think? Which one would you choose??? The breeder said both have wonderful temperaments. So it's just a matter of color and sex, of course. Is there really an issue with health because of the Chocolate color? 

Thanks,
Andmmy


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Chocolate color does not pose any kind of health issues, it's just a color! I don't know what to tell you, but I think I'd be happy with either! Good luck choosing!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I hadn't heard that chocolates can have health issues before(any different then any other hav)....so it's a first for me. I'd pick whichever one you feel comfortable with.

Good luck with your decision as I'm sure they are both adorable!:becky:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Why don't you go see them and see which one you like best?


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

My Bella has some chocolate featues a pink nose, pink mascara and green eyes. I love these special features - it makes her extra special. Everyone comments on her eyes! Some people have said her eyes look like human eyes. I vote for the chocolate!

My Bella has the best personality! 

Good Luck - in the end any Havanese is great!


----------



## andmmy (Apr 14, 2008)

QUOTE]Why don't you go see them and see which one you like best?[/QUOTE]
We will go see the puppies soon but I just wanted to know if I should just eliminate one off the bat because of potential issues.  I'm sure I'll love ALL the puppies there so the more informed I am going into this the better.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I wouldn't make any decision until I saw the pups. Once you meet them, it will become easier. Not only do you choose the dog, but the dog chooses you. Good luck and I can't wait to see the pics of your baby. 

Oh, just wanted to mention that it would be a tough decision for me too, as I adore black and white parties and chocolates.


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

I love the chocolate because I have one, but I have a black and white that I love too. I vote get both. One is not enough. I have heard that about chocolates, my chocolate is very healthy so far and she is a year old this month.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Our breeder told me not to have any ideas of what we wanted until we met the puppies and she was so right! I fell in love with our little guy immediately but she encouraged us to look at all of the puppies she had, we kept going back to him though. He has a pink and brown nose which is what singled him out to begin with. As soon as I picked him up and snuggled him I was a goner! My DH loved him too, the kids kept playing with all the pups but as they played with just him they were convinced as well. 

You'll fall in love with one. Or both!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Don'gt make any choices if you're not sure. You will be when you see them. Try to choose for temperment first and looks second. We had a choice between Kodi and his sister. They were almost identical in looks, but Kodi was the one who stole our hearts because of his temperment and personality. You have a tough choice ahead of you. Good luck.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Go for which ever has the personality most like your family. Sully was born black, white, and silver, but turned out he is a Havana Brown. Havs are just truly rainbow doggies! Have fun picking!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

As far as more health problems in choclates, who knows? If the parents are both fully health tested then you eliminate the chances of the puppies having problems. I would worry more about the personalities of each puppy and which one was best for my family.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I have a chocolate and a black. Love them both, but I have to say that the chocolate is prettier! I just love her eyes.

That said, personality is so much more important. Think about what personality you would like and then go see if either of these puppies seems like a good fit.

I haven't seen anything that says there are more health problems with chocolates. I have heard it said that there Could be more health problems, but I am not sure why, and I don't think there's really much reason to believe you would have any more problems just because of the color. I actually asked about it on this forum somewhere when it came up in a thread, and the only response was that it's never been studied. If the puppies are from health-tested parents, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

My vote is for temperment first- you will love either.
I also vote not to get two at one time. I have two and love both my guys- and one is a rescue havanese. But I do not recommend 2 at one time. 
Good luck! Its exciting!
Lynn


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I too choose the temperament first so that your expectations and lifestyle matches with the personality of the puppy. Good luck!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Definitely decide based on meeting them if you like both color options!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Jennifer Clevenger said:


> As far as more health problems in choclates, who knows? If the parents are both fully health tested then you eliminate the chances of the puppies having problems. I would worry more about the personalities of each puppy and which one was best for my family.


I agree with Jennifer on this. As long as the parents test well on their health exams. Then let the puppies personalities be the deciding factor.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I agree with everyone's advice. The right puppy will choose you. You will have your Hav for years and years, and for me, color would take a backseat to the dog's personality. Talk to the breeder carefully, explain your lifestyle and what you're looking for in a dog. Even though the breeder says they both have good temperaments, there may be differences in activity levels, dominance, confidence, etc. I'm sure you'll find the perfect one for you!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I agree that temperament comes first, but if you love the way your dog looks, then that's just icing on the cake.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Corinne, I thought you were definately going with a boy???? You are going to drive yourself crazy!! I would go meet them, and maybe you will come home with two!ound:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a black and white male and a female that is black with some white. And I think I would choose temperment over color. I would also suggest that even though you are just interested in pet quality that this breeder is not charging you top dollar if the Hav's traits are questionable. Does this breeder do health testing??


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

I almost purchased one with green eyes and was told my people at the AKC link they are not accepted. Must be amber colored. Check their listing if you are wanting to show this dog. It would be disqualified. So I have Titan and am blessed with him and his wonderful snuggle each day.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*temperament*

Oh I didn't really care what color...I wanted a sweet dog. The first time, Riki was suggested for us. The second time, we got to choose and it was rather easy. One was super shy...no. Another was super hyper...no. There were three in the middle. Alana fell in love with Daisy. Riki played well with all three so any of them would have been perfect. Hard though, I wanted two of them!


----------



## andmmy (Apr 14, 2008)

Laurie...I know I was leaning towards the black and white :biggrin1: but then the chocolate girl became available because someone backed out. Choices are great but sometimes it can drive me nuts. :frusty: I almost wish she didn't tell me about the girl. Her markings are very pretty. 

As for the eye colors, since she will be just a pet and will not be showing I don't really care if it is a disqualification or not. Well, we'll know soon I hope.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

I am reading old threads....
what did you decide??
Pictures, please.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I vote hava a parti!!! I have had my first lil boy for a few months and I just adore boys but the best part is when they are mama's boys and adore you more!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

thank goodness I had no choices to make . . . . Henry was the closest hav available! And I had to be approved by his dog-mommy first!

Bring home the boy, then in about 8 weeks, add the girl!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

did you decide? we can't possibly help you make this choice without PICTURES!!!!!


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

Green eyes in a chocolate are not for the ring but it doesnt effect them being a great pet. From what I have learned and understand about Chocolates is that it's a dilute gene. You would never want to buy a chocolate puppy from a breeding where both parents are chocolate and they should never be bred that way. You said both parents are black and white. The healthiest way to get a chocolate is from a black or black and white. I know some members on here have dilute chocoates and they are healthy but personally I would stear clear of any dilutes. 
Let us know who you get


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

She already decided on the B&W boy and he's home with her too:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5663&highlight=andmmy

Pictures are on post 17.


----------

